# Temporary work permit



## Hesketh87 (Jan 11, 2010)

First of all, apologies in advance, as I know there are already many threads similar to this one! I've got a few questions I couldn't find answered though. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I'm a 22 year old British student, in the final year of my undergrad degree. At the end of my degree I'm looking to spend (ideally) a couple years in Canada working. For this I assume I would need to apply for the temporary worker's permit, as opposed to the skilled worker's permit, but I'm unsure as to how long 'temporary' is defined. Is it defined by the employer or is there a limit? I fear that many employers are going to be put off by the idea of hiring a temporary worker.

While I've been in education since the age of 4, I have worked during pretty much every holiday and break since I was 16. I obviously have no experience of full-time work though outside of said holidays though. As I'm only 22, I think I read somewhere here about being eligible for something, youth mobility I think it was? I'm not sure as to the details of that though. Is it an alternative to the temporary work permit, or additional?

In an ideal world I'd have a job sorted before the summer, could apply for the temporary worker's permit and head over there. Is there anything else I need? I've no criminal convictions and am planning to come by myself. I have a passport. 

If anyone could offer some advice, it'd be appreciated.

Thanks,

James


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hesketh87 said:


> First of all, apologies in advance, as I know there are already many threads similar to this one! I've got a few questions I couldn't find answered though. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> I'm a 22 year old British student, in the final year of my undergrad degree. At the end of my degree I'm looking to spend (ideally) a couple years in Canada working. For this I assume I would need to apply for the temporary worker's permit, as opposed to the skilled worker's permit, but I'm unsure as to how long 'temporary' is defined. Is it defined by the employer or is there a limit? I fear that many employers are going to be put off by the idea of hiring a temporary worker.
> 
> ...


Hello James and welcome to the site,

Just so we get some terminologies correct. A TWP (Temporary Workers Permit) is issued to someone who has pre-arranged employment and is good for two years. Most people coming this way hope to apply for Permanent Residence during this period.
I think you're alluding to a BUNAC working visa which is good for one year and applies to someone under 32 years of age. There are many young people come on the BUNAC visa, travel and/or work, if they can get a job. Some successful ones apply for a TWP and follow it up applying for PR status.
The BUNAC applications for this year close on January 31st. I believe and re-open in November soem time for 2011.
If you have further questions I am happy to attempt to answer them for you.


----------



## Hesketh87 (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Hello James and welcome to the site,
> 
> Just so we get some terminologies correct. A TWP (Temporary Workers Permit) is issued to someone who has pre-arranged employment and is good for two years. Most people coming this way hope to apply for Permanent Residence during this period.
> I think you're alluding to a BUNAC working visa which is good for one year and applies to someone under 32 years of age. There are many young people come on the BUNAC visa, travel and/or work, if they can get a job. Some successful ones apply for a TWP and follow it up applying for PR status.
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply Auld Yin!

I'll investigate the BUNAC path. I was planning to apply to numerous companies via e-mail/online application. I assume i'd be safe in saying that it'll difficult though with me being unable to meet face to face for an interview.

I noticed that you need to have a certain amount of funds to meet the criteria for the 'skilled workers' route. Is this the same when applying for TWP?

I'd be looking, as you say, to apply for PR if successful with a TWP.

Thanks again!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hesketh87 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply Auld Yin!
> 
> I'll investigate the BUNAC path. I was planning to apply to numerous companies via e-mail/online application. I assume i'd be safe in saying that it'll difficult though with me being unable to meet face to face for an interview.
> 
> ...


Canadian employers, in general, prefer face-to-face meetings and are renowned for not responding to emails or mailed resumés. Do you know how the TWP system works? Basically you must find an employer who is willing to apply for a LMO because they have advertised extensively and cannot find a suitable candidate from within Canada. The funds situation for a TWP is not applicable, presumably because you have a job.
What will you be graduating from Uni as? Is the occupation on THE LIST of 38 occupations in demand in Canada?


----------



## Hesketh87 (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Canadian employers, in general, prefer face-to-face meetings and are renowned for not responding to emails or mailed resumés. Do you know how the TWP system works? Basically you must find an employer who is willing to apply for a LMO because they have advertised extensively and cannot find a suitable candidate from within Canada. The funds situation for a TWP is not applicable, presumably because you have a job.
> What will you be graduating from Uni as? Is the occupation on THE LIST of 38 occupations in demand in Canada?


I wasn't aware of that aspect until now. It sounds similar to the U.S policy of the company having extensively searched for a suitable candidate within the U.S. How would I go about finding an employer who has been unable to find a Canadian candidate? Pure luck through application?

BSc Digital Media Tech. Primarily focused on games development. I'd checked the list after finding it in a similar thread here and it doesn't appear to be on there.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hesketh87 said:


> I wasn't aware of that aspect until now. It sounds similar to the U.S policy of the company having extensively searched for a suitable candidate within the U.S. How would I go about finding an employer who has been unable to find a Canadian candidate? Pure luck through application?
> 
> BSc Digital Media Tech. Primarily focused on games development. I'd checked the list after finding it in a similar thread here and it doesn't appear to be on there.


It is my understanding that "game development" is mostly active in the Vancouver area so perhaps you should do some research there.


----------



## Hesketh87 (Jan 11, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> It is my understanding that "game development" is mostly active in the Vancouver area so perhaps you should do some research there.


That's what I'd heard too, Vancouver is the city I am aiming for. I'll get in touch with all the companies I can and hope for the best. I'd be grateful for any other advice.

Thanks.


----------



## tomfumb (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi James,

have a look at BUNAC - if you're a student it will probably be a whole lot simpler (though there is still a limit on how long you can stay). As we're finding out, temporary working permit can be a bit more complicated.


----------

